# GMing



## RoleplayKutu (Jul 25, 2013)

So I have started participating in awesome roleplays here as a member initially and I wanted to ask what do I need to be able to GM a thread.

I have read the sticky thread about GMs having story and sense of balance ready and stuff but from what I see every GM so far has some kind of medal or tag in here so I wanted to ask the above question.

Peace:victory:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

You don't need a special medal or anything like that. Just a good attitude and follow the advice in the aforementioned thread and you should be fine. 

Give it a go and see what happens!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Patience and a good story. Things tend to get in the way for players leaving them unable to post. Try not to get down about that as most of the time it's not your fault.

What sets gm's apart is wether or not they can keep interest going. Most threads keep players interest for the first few updates without problem. After that 1 bad update can lead to a player dropping out. Not always but there is a good chance as getting a group of players who are all dedicated is rare.

When writing updates keep in mind that if you give to much freedom they can get overwhelmed and just end up not being able to post anything. So it is important to give at least one thig to work from.

Lastly the most important thing in my opinion is communication. In my most recent RP Deus Mortis and Maelstrom did a colab post that made my jaw drop. The update was just supposed to be some downtime to set the pacing but those two wanted to something a little bigger and so the communicated by pm and produced the best post i have ever seen in an rp.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Both of the above members have made valid points and I agree with them.

To add my own opinion, experience is key. I've had about seven RP's that I created, that I was sure would succeed, crash and burn. But after each failure, I picked up something I did wrong, something I should have done, and the next failure was just a little bit longer, better etc until we get to where we are now, with Darkness still going strong since March.

Get an idea together, and don't get too downhearted if you fail at first. We've all been there but are still here RP'ng


----------



## Cleanser (Jul 27, 2013)

I was also planning on being a GM. It seems fun and I have a lot of ideas (like a Necromunda RP)


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Must be that time of year, as I too, am planning an RP for the very near future.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'm probabaly one of the last people who should post here given all my failed Rps and what not, but dont let failure get you down. a result is still a result and there is always something to be learned.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I personally have only ever GM'd one rp and it failed, but that was my fault for not having the time to do it. However I have taken part in a lot over my time on the site and I have to say that anyone with the time and dedication to GM can do it. Most importantly of all is to remember that you will always fail at least once and that, as DasOmen said, you can't let that get you down. If one rp fails, it doesn't mean they all will. Take Romero's Darkness rp. He created a version of it a while ago and it crashed and burned. He reworked it and now it's one of the most successful currently running


----------



## RoleplayKutu (Jul 25, 2013)

DasOmen said:


> i'm probabaly one of the last people who should post here given all my failed Rps and what not, but dont let failure get you down. a result is still a result and there is always something to be learned.



Thank you and thank all of the above who posted :3. I might give it a try later with as much dedication as possible.
@DasOmen since I recently joined I haven't seen your previous rps but your current seems really nice to me so far:biggrin:


----------

